# HELP WITH pigeon with swollen crop, not pooping for 20 hs



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello

I have been taking care a PMV pigeon since Wed. She has now a swollen crop and I am not sure whether it is crop stais or an air sac rupture. Her PMV syntomps (Star gazing) have gotten better since Wed. She is very hungry and comes to the food bowl as soon as she see me. She has been fasting in the las 24 hs so today I started feeding her again some peas and corn. She eats very happily. However I have not seen her poop in the last 20 hours and her crop is still swollen...

I started her on amoxixilin last night, shoud I try Nystantin? I am taking her to an Avian vet tomorrow, but what should I do in the meantime?

Eleonora


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is your pigeon drinking any amount of water? Taking in any grit as well?
Birds digestive system are very fast; should be something by now.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Give her a couple of cc's of applesauce mixed with a little warm water and *very gently massage her crop*. Keep her warm and massage the crop every hour for a few minutes. Hopefully that will get everything moving again. Don't give her any more food until her crop empties.
Never give more food if there is already food in the crop.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Have her fast for a few days...

Nystatin or Medistatin...

Keep her confined on paper towels so you can note any poops and urates.

Canker could also be at play...as could 'Worms'...post some images of the poops soon as there are any.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Have her fast for a few days...
> 
> Nystatin or Medistatin...
> 
> ...


Canker could be at play, that's true...could be worms...that's true too, but if the crop empties...there is absolutely no need to with hold food for any time at all.


----------

